# NREMT-P Study Post (Videos & Skill Sheets)



## medicRob (Mar 8, 2011)

ACLS Guidelines have changed since the making of this video, so substitute as necessary in the vids. I provide this post as a resource for those about to take the practical so they can get an idea of what to expect and what is to be expected of them. Below each video, I have placed a link to the official NREMT skill sheet for that particular skill or situation. I*f you come across something in one of these videos that has changed and you are unsure of what to do, FOLLOW WHAT IS ON THE SKILL SHEET.* The skill sheets are what will be expected of you. I provide the videos only as a way to familiarize you with the way things are done in NREMT-P practical testing. Unfortunately, not all the vids are uploaded, so not every skill is covered, but I figured this would at least help. 

NREMT Skill Sheets are here:
http://www.nremts.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=19&Itemid=27


*Introduction*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVXlwFnZ7H0[/YOUTUBE]


*Adult Intubation*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkRZntkZ4bc[/YOUTUBE]


*Pediatric Intubation*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cwxp_lFfDec[/YOUTUBE]


*Combitube*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPdsnwf_7fA[/YOUTUBE]


*Dynamic Cardiology*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFP98_2mXgg[/YOUTUBE]

*Static Cardiology*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUMIXTaASVo[/YOUTUBE]

*IV Therapy & IV Med Administration*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXWCkTB4fXs[/YOUTUBE]

*Pediatric IO*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKkE1taarL0[/YOUTUBE]

*Spinal Immobilization*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDmgAC8hAGk&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]

*Trauma Assessment*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N286qbTCVUQ[/YOUTUBE]

*Bleeding Control*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQ3AKSQWv30L[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 8, 2011)

Noice!  Thanks man!  Pyschomotor for I-85 coming up in 14 days!


----------



## medicRob (Mar 8, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> Pyschomotor for I-85 coming up in 14 days!



I know, that is the same day I take the MCAT. Hopefully we will both be on top of our game that day.


----------



## Sandog (Mar 8, 2011)

medicRob said:


> I know, that is the same day I take the MCAT. Hopefully we will both be on top of our game that day.



Wow, I hear the MCAT is a real ball buster, did you take a MCAT prep class? I hear there is a lot of Gen chem and bio-chem questions. Well good luck.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 8, 2011)

Sandog said:


> Wow, I hear the MCAT is a real ball buster, did you take a MCAT prep class? I hear there is a lot of Gen chem and bio-chem questions. Well good luck.



I have a bachelors of chemistry, I should be fine on that front. My emphasis was in biology. I am still nervous, however.


----------



## Sandog (Mar 8, 2011)

medicRob said:


> I have a bachelors of chemistry, I should be fine on that front. My emphasis was in biology. I am still nervous, however.



Sounds like you have more degree's than a thermometer, I am sure you will do fine...


----------



## medicRob (Mar 8, 2011)

Sandog said:


> Sounds like you have more degree's than a thermometer, I am sure you will do fine...



I chose to pursue a 4 year degree for my Pre-med as opposed to the standard 3 year curriculum. I felt that it would not only look better on a med school app, but that it would also prepare me for success on the MCAT. I was part of a chem-med club in college that allowed me to network with individuals from area med schools that sat on admissions committees, etc.


----------



## jthadu4u09 (Mar 19, 2011)

Haha...nice!  3 stacked shocks and he checked a radial pulse .  How it has changed! I am sure that 20 years from now we are going to be like "WTF were we thinking!?"


----------



## Chief Complaint (Mar 27, 2011)

Cool videos for the most part, thanks.  Ill be testing as an EMT-I in a couple of months and will definitely be watching these for some review.  Although i do wish that there were more recent versions to watch.

This one always impresses me:

[youtube]PlV-AarPhrQ[/youtube]


----------

